# Find a car for me.....



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Olds...sh=item45edbcd7c4&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245#v4-45

Here you go. Hurry up bidding ends in like 20 minutes!  :rofl:

Seriously though, did you find anything?


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

dannyc9997 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Olds...sh=item45edbcd7c4&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245#v4-45
> 
> Here you go. Hurry up bidding ends in like 20 minutes!  :rofl:
> 
> Seriously though, did you find anything?


:rofl: That's one way to never get laid!

Still looking. Contemplating just finishing off the project M5 and driving that, or any other little project BMW...


----------



## werewolf (Jan 16, 2008)

under 2500 - used Honda Accord stick shift

under 7000 - used Subie (no turbo WRXs for reliability) or Lexus GS300 (with snow tires)

Miatas are bullet proof but lousy in WI winters (ask me how I know)


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

werewolf said:


> under 2500 - used Honda Accord stick shift
> 
> under 7000 - used Subie (no turbo WRXs for reliability) or Lexus GS300 (with snow tires)
> 
> Miatas are bullet proof but lousy in WI winters (ask me how I know)


he said he wants rear wheel drive...:dunno:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> he said he wants rear wheel drive...:dunno:


Yeah, I found an e30 on Ebay, guy told me reserve was "around" $1300, but bidding only went up to $500! I'm going to offer him $800 and see where it gets me. It's tan, auto transmission with ugly tan interior, but luckily I got me a spare with perfect black leather seats, a gallon of Laguna Seca Blue paint, and a 5 speed tranny just sitting in my backyard


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

omg your avatar is amazing!!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> omg your avatar is amazing!!


Thanks, it's physically impossible to get a decent picture of her w/o her ball! She won't leave it anywhere, and she tries to hide whenever she the camera comes out


----------

